# I'm Leavin



## ross_scott (May 1, 2009)

To go hunting its opening day at the local forest, Hope to come home with some good pics of our deer and hogs whichever one gets in the way of our rifles.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2009)

Good luck, hard to believe it's deer season somewhere.lol And yes pics will be required.


----------



## ross_scott (May 2, 2009)

just got home and not a damn thing was seen all day


----------



## ropensaddle (May 2, 2009)

ross_scott said:


> just got home and not a damn thing was seen all day



there was twelve in my backyard this mourning.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 2, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> there was twelve in my backyard this mourning.


Yeah rub it in rope.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (May 2, 2009)

ross_scott said:


> just got home and not a damn thing was seen all day


Patience, they will come.


----------



## ross_scott (May 2, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Patience, they will come.


I have never hunted in the forest I went to so I am getting to know the area did speak to some of the local hunters and security guards (yes the forest has security guards to keep poachers and people without permits out) and they pointed out some areas on the map that contains deer so will be going there in a couple of weeks, I got home last night and I was totally buggered I think i did more walking yesterday than anywhere else I had been in the past.


----------



## ross_scott (May 2, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> there was twelve in my backyard this mourning.



Thats good.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 2, 2009)

ross_scott said:


> I have never hunted in the forest I went to so I am getting to know the area did speak to some of the local hunters and security guards (yes the forest has security guards to keep poachers and people without permits out) and they pointed out some areas on the map that contains deer so will be going there in a couple of weeks, I got home last night and I was totally buggered I think i did more walking yesterday than anywhere else I had been in the past.



So is it red and sitka ya'all hunt?


----------



## ross_scott (May 2, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> So is it red and sitka ya'all hunt?



There is a broad species of deer in new zealand as well as other game animals
Deer species in NZ are Red, Rusa, Sambar, Wapiti(Elk), Sika, Fallow, White tail
Other hunted big game species are Himalayan Thar, Goat, Pigs, Chamois, Wild Ram


----------

